# Just completed a self install of the AT9 dish



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

I already wrote a blurb about this in another thread, but I thought I would create a new thread and copy it here so it would be easier to find if someone is looking for some info on doing it themselves.

I did a ground install so I had to put in a new pole. Since the AT9 mounts on a 2" OD diameter pipe, which is the same size as the WildBlue Internet dish I recently put up, it was fairly easy to just repeat the process I did for that.

So, for anyone contemplating having the new dish installed or doing it themselves, here are a few notes.

1. The dish is about 1/4 - 1/3 bigger than the 3 lnb one.
2. It is significantly heavier. 
3. It mounts on a 2" OD post vice the normal 1 5/8" (if one was going to just try and do a quick swap on an existing mount).
4. It is a bit trickier to align. Since the dish is centered on the 101 sat vice the 110 the initial settings (i.e. azimuth, tilt, elevation) will be different than the 3 lnb dish and you may have to ask someone with an MPEG4 receiver to get the settings for you. Also, you really need a digital signal meter to properly align it. Using the receiver's signal meter will not get it aligned properly, especially for the KA sats.

That said, I had mine up and running in about 20 minutes after I installed the new pole (ground mount). Here is a picture of it next to the (now removed) 3 lnb dish for size comparison. Also note the different azimuths and tilts.


----------



## radamsk1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Does anyone know any new DirecTV receivers that will be coming out which are MPEG4 compatible besides the H20? Love to get the HD local programming but want an integrated TiVo


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

radamsk1 said:


> Does anyone know any new DirecTV receivers that will be coming out which are MPEG4 compatible besides the H20? Love to get the HD local programming but want an integrated TiVo


There will not be an integrated Tivo/DirecTV DVR for the new MPEG4 local HDTV channels. The new HR20 HD DVR should be available later this summer, but it's like the current R15 SD DVR and is not based on Tivo software.


----------



## jrosen1040 (Jan 10, 2004)

Mark Lopez said:


> I did a ground install so I had to put in a new pole. Since the AT9 mounts on a 2" OD diameter pipe, which is the same size as the WildBlue Internet dish I recently put up,


Off topic, but how is the WildBlue internet working? Any idea how it compares to Direcway?


----------



## clueless2 (Jun 24, 2004)

What did you use for the 2" OD mast?


----------



## uclakidd (Dec 28, 2003)

It's annoying that DTV doesn't carry WB local HD. I had to get an OTA to get it.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

uclakidd said:


> It's annoying that DTV doesn't carry WB local HD. I had to get an OTA to get it.


I do not get it. Are you complaining about the OTA feed? The OTA signal will be less compressed than what DirecTV would be sending you.


----------



## uclakidd (Dec 28, 2003)

rminsk said:


> I do not get it. Are you complaining about the OTA feed? The OTA signal will be less compressed than what DirecTV would be sending you.


I said that I was annoyed that DirecTV doesn't carry the WB CHANNEL in their local HD feeds. Therefore, I had to get an OTA in order to get the WB in HD.

I didn't realize I wasn't clear.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm really surprised people are so excited to get HDTV local channels thru DIRECTV.

If you can put up an OTA antenna and get the local HDTV channels and be able to record them on a DVR why bother getting the local HDTV channels from DIRECTV ?

Some people will say it's just so much easier to get them from DIRECTV I suppose, or some people can't get their locals because of certain obstructions.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

jrosen1040 said:


> Off topic, but how is the WildBlue internet working? Any idea how it compares to Direcway?


It's working great for me (considering it's satellite).

I'll stay clear of the DW vs WB debate.  But IMO it's better.

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 1712 Kbps about 1.71 Mbps (tested with 1496 kB)
Download Speed is:: 209 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (Server 1)
Test Time:: 2006/04/04 - 12:00pm 
Bottom Line:: 30X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 4.9 sec 
Tested from a 1496 kB file and took 7.16 seconds to complete
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322) 
Diagnosis: Awesome! 20% + : 39.98 % faster than the average for host (wildblue.net) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-3R9KFIGSW


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

clueless2 said:


> What did you use for the 2" OD mast?


Home Depot 2" galvanized pipe (electrical conduit - the heavy duty one). It has an OD of 2 3/8" though which is too big. For the WB install, they used a reducing adapter that fit over it. For the AT9, I cut the straight part of the mount arm off and slid it into the pole. I had to use some thin sheet metal wrapped around it to make it a snug fit and then cross bolted it.

WB adapter









AT9 homemade adapter


----------



## bongju (Dec 3, 2003)

I just purchased the H20 and the AT9 dish. We don't get HD locals in my area thru D*TV, so my plan was get the network feeds OTA and the HD pack via satellite. I understand that I could have purchased the 3 LNB dish for the HD pack, but I got a great price on the AT9 and figured I would need it eventually. My existing setup is a single LNB dish with 2 outputs, 1 standard receiver directly connected to the dish, and 2 more standard receivers connected to the dish via a switch.

I installed the H20 with the single LNB dish and connected an indoor antenna. All SD satellite channels and network OTA channels come in great. My next step is to install the AT9. I have a few questions:


a. Can I get by with using the signal meter on the H20 to point the AT9 to the 101, 110, and 119 satellites? I understand that a signal meter is required to point to the Ka satellites, but I prefer not to make that purchase at this time. I have installed a couple of 3 LNB dishes, and had no problem using the receiver's signal meter to point the dish.

b. If I need to purchase a signal meter, what is my cheapest option?

c. Will my existing switch work for the AT9 and H20 combination?

d. Any other advice before I get started?

Thank you.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

bongju said:


> I a. Can I get by with using the signal meter on the H20 to point the AT9 to the 101, 110, and 119 satellites? I understand that a signal meter is required to point to the Ka satellites, but I prefer not to make that purchase at this time. I have installed a couple of 3 LNB dishes, and had no problem using the receiver's signal meter to point the dish.


FYI, the aligment is actually done using just the 101 and 119 satellites and not the KA sat. Here are the videos that show how to do it.

http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp

To answer your question, yes IMO, I do believe it's possible to get it aligned 'good enough' for just the 101,110 and 119 with the receiver meter. But personally, I would not do it that way.



bongju said:


> b. If I need to purchase a signal meter, what is my cheapest option?


I got the acutrac22 Pro like they showed in the video. Yes, its not cheap, but I have used it to peak some of my relatives and friends dishes. It works great.



bongju said:


> c. Will my existing switch work for the AT9 and H20 combination?


If using a MPEG4 receiver, you need a compatible switch, but for just the 101, 110 & 119 satellites, it will work fine.



bongju said:


> d. Any other advice before I get started?


Take your time and watch the videos. And don't forget to get the correct initial settings as I mentioned earlier. Oh, and read the dish assembly instructions. The side mount LNBs have a 3 position mount hole. You have to use the correct one for your location.


----------



## i_be_broke (Feb 16, 2006)

I hate to break it to uclakid...but the days are numbered for the "WB" .

They and UPN are becoming the CW channel sometime in the near future.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

uclakidd said:


> I said that I was annoyed that DirecTV doesn't carry the WB CHANNEL in their local HD feeds. Therefore, I had to get an OTA in order to get the WB in HD.
> 
> I didn't realize I wasn't clear.


The day I got my HR10-250 I put the antenna on my roof, checked they were working and called DirecTV to turn off my locals. Much better picture than the DirecTV feed. I guess I'm just used to hooking up all these things and did not mind installing the antenna...


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I'm really surprised people are so excited to get HDTV local channels thru DIRECTV.
> 
> If you can put up an OTA antenna and get the local HDTV channels and be able to record them on a DVR why bother getting the local HDTV channels from DIRECTV ?
> 
> Some people will say it's just so much easier to get them from DIRECTV I suppose, or some people can't get their locals because of certain obstructions.


Yeah, I don't get this either. HD OTA is noticably better than what DTV provides.


----------

